# any fast growing non toxic terrarium plants?



## scorpanok (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm planning on doing a multi species tank 50-150 gal and I would like to find some plants that are fast growing and nontoxic. the way I would like to do the tank relies on fast growing non toxic plants as a food source for a herbivorous invert that will be a food source for a predatory invert.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 2, 2016)

Chia is a cheap and fast growing plant that looks nice in small patches, I find! They can grow on soil or cocofiber, or basically anything. But beware if you put a lot of seeds together in a very moist cage, some mold will appear.


----------



## scorpanok (Nov 2, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Chia is a cheap and fast growing plant that looks nice in small patches, I find! They can grow on soil or cocofiber, or basically anything. But beware if you put a lot of seeds together in a very moist cage, some mold will appear.


is it nontoxic?


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 2, 2016)

scorpanok said:


> is it nontoxic?


Yes I believe I've heard of people witnessing the crickets left in their T's terrarium eat it, although I don't know for certain, so might not be such a wise choice. I just know that my T's mostly just flattened them and bulldozed them into piles, lol. And humans eat chia seeds all the time, so it's safe for us, although that may not be the same for other animals.


----------



## Newt Scamander (Nov 30, 2016)

I've used both chia seeds and wheatgrass seeds in the past with no problems. The only thing is that both will require a bit of sunlight. I open my curtains every day which allows the plants in my terrariums to get a little bit of sunlight. They seem to do pretty well. Chia plants can grow to the size of a small tree if you let them.


----------

